# Stove Top Macarini and Cheese by Alton Brown



## ninja_59 (May 2, 2004)

Stove Top Macarini and Cheese by Alton Brown

This is the best macaroni & cheese I ever tried yet 

Stove Top Mac-n-Cheese

Recipe courtesy Alton Brown
Show: Good Eats
Episode: For Whom the Cheese Melts 2

1/2 pound elbow macaroni
4 tablespoons butter
2 eggs
6 ounces evaporated milk ( DONT buy condensed milk )
1/2 teaspoon hot sauce( I omitted this )
1 teaspoon kosher salt( I omitted also )
Fresh black pepper
3/4 teaspoon dry mustard ( only 1/2 teaspon for me )
10 ounces sharp cheddar, shredded ( I used kraft cracker barrel medium cheddar ).

In a large pot of boiling, salted water cook the pasta to al dente and drain. Return to the pot and melt in the butter. Toss to coat.

Whisk together the eggs, milk, hot sauce, salt, pepper, and mustard. Stir into the pasta and add the cheese. Over low heat continue to stir for 3 minutes or until creamy.

PS Just read the comments, you will understand why 

http://www.foodnetwork.com/food/recipes/recipe/0,1977,FOOD_9936_18423,00.html


----------



## seanb (Mar 10, 2007)

I opt to use 18% or even 35% cream + a mix of cheese to give it a more creamy effect & flavour.


----------



## ninja_59 (May 2, 2004)

Hello 

What I posted was just Fine for me, its fun adjusting too our own taste buds


----------

